# Disney & On-going Search for 2014



## lalahe (Aug 1, 2013)

I have had an on-going search for a 2 bedroom for all dates for 2013- July 2015 for multiple Disney resorts (Bay lake, Animal Kingdom, Beach Club, Boardwalk, Wilderness Lodge) but no hits on anything yet.  When would you expect something to pop up for Sept of 2014?  Would I not see anything until closer to Feb?

Ideally I want Sept but have my search looking for any date.  I just hope something matches.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 1, 2013)

lalahe said:


> I have had an on-going search for a 2 bedroom for all dates for 2013- July 2015 for multiple Disney resorts (Bay lake, Animal Kingdom, Beach Club, Boardwalk, Wilderness Lodge) but no hits on anything yet.  When would you expect something to pop up for Sept of 2014?  Would I not see anything until closer to Feb?
> 
> Ideally I want Sept but have my search looking for any date.  I just hope something matches.


Typically Disney releases inventory in bulk just under 7 months up to 6 months out in my experience (I've exchanged into DVC 5 times in the past 3 years). So, I'd say, Feb-Mar is when Sept 2014 would hit.  Keep in mind the window for DVC owners to book non-home resort reservations is 7 months, so my guess is DVC knows this, and waits until just inside 7 months to see what is booking up to see where there is going to be excess inventory they can deposit with RCI.  As a result, I think it is unlikely you'll find something more than 7 months out.  Also, there may be months where DVC doesn't deposit any inventory.

Also, make sure you don't have multiple ongoing searches with the same resort IDs and overlapping dates.  This creates a conflict in RCI's search system where they will never match (Note, you shouldn't need multiple ongoing searches as you can have multiple date ranges/resort ids in a single ongoing search, and technically you can always refactor the dates to avoid any overlap between date/resort combinations).


----------



## lalahe (Aug 1, 2013)

RCI setup the ongoing search for me because anytime I try to do anything with ongoing search online I get an error so I have to call them for anything.  It is one search but they have a TON of lines here in the search.  


When I click modify it looks crazy to me because there are SO many lines.  It does look like some dates overlap though.  They have lines with the same dates but different resort ID's as well.  Do you think the overlapping date they have in here will cause an issue?


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 1, 2013)

What size unit?  How long has it been set up?  It includes all of 2013, also?

I would suspect that the search is not working (although I would want to know the answers to those three questions to know better), and would suggest calling RCI and asking them to set it up for you again and backdate it so that you don't lose your priority.


----------



## BevL (Aug 1, 2013)

I too am wondering if there is something not right with your search if you have had it in place since 2012 for any time in 2013, as it seems something should have come through for you.  How many TPUs do you have in your deposit tied to the search?


----------



## BevL (Aug 1, 2013)

rfc0001 said:


> . . . Also, make sure you don't have multiple ongoing searches with the same resort IDs and overlapping dates.  This creates a conflict in RCI's search system where they will never match (Note, you shouldn't need multiple ongoing searches as you can have multiple date ranges/resort ids in a single ongoing search, and technically you can always refactor the dates to avoid any overlap between date/resort combinations).



I just want to make sure I am reading this correctly.  I have an onoing search for February to March of 2014 with the resort IDs of all Orlando area DVC resorts.

I also have a search for the same time period in 2015 - I really have the 2014 search in place as a "test run" to see what "hits" and what I might expect for next year, which is the time period I'm really interested in.  My logic was to start my search early to get in line early.

And I have searches going for a one bedroom and another search for a two bedroom. 

I'm reading that I should probably cancel my searches for 2015 and have my searches for 2014 intact for now, then re-establish my 2015 searches in a few months.

Also will it error if I have separate searches for a one bedroom and two bedroom, do you think?

Thanks muchly and I hope I'm not hijacking the thread too badly.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 1, 2013)

BevL said:


> I just want to make sure I am reading this correctly.  I have an onoing search for February to March of 2014 with the resort IDs of all Orlando area DVC resorts.
> 
> I also have a search for the same time period in 2015 - I really have the 2014 search in place as a "test run" to see what "hits" and what I might expect for next year, which is the time period I'm really interested in.  My logic was to start my search early to get in line early.
> 
> ...


Full disclosure, I don't know what causes this bug, but I definitely ran into it before and I've read about others having the same issue.  My understanding of it, is it only impacts searches that contain one or more of the same ID *and* one or more of the same date -- so you're fine with two searches for the same IDs on two different date ranges *that don't overlap*.  I hit this before I realized RCI Ongoing Searches were for minimum room size, thus a search for 1bdrm will still find a match for a 2bdrm -- so I created two identical searches -- one for 1 bdrm one for 2 bdrm.  Despite multiple matches being available nothing ever matched which is how I figured this out -- in time thankfully.  Like I say, this was before I knew searches were for minimum room size, and before I realized you can have multiple date ranges within a single ongoing search -- so two ongoing searches weren't even necessary.  I'm not sure if the issue impacts multiple date ranges within the same ongoing search -- I believe it is just multiple ongoing searches, but just to be careful I always am real careful not to put the same resortID in overlapping date ranges -- both within a single ongoing search as well as across ongoing searches.  The only time you need multiple ongoing searches is when you actually want them both to fill separately -- otherwise you can put all your date ranges/resort ids in a single search if you just want one of them but not all of them.  In your case, it makes sense to have a second one for the following year, since you want both--and ongoing searches maintain priority based on when they were created so it's always a good thing to create them early and often


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 1, 2013)

I know that there are problems with RCI's ongoing searches, but I don't think THAT is a (consistent) problem.  I regularly create multiple searches that cover the same resorts and date ranges, and I've got matches.  For instance, for an upcoming trip to Disney, we have one search for the exact two resorts we would want the most, with the exact two check-in dates that work best for us.  Then we have (or had) a second search for ANY Orlando DVC property on the full three day range of check-in dates for the weekend.  We got a match on the second search (and are still waiting on the first).


----------



## BevL (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks to both of you for helping me with that question.  Now I hope the OP will post again as it seems to me something is a bit amiss with their search.

Bev


----------



## lalahe (Aug 2, 2013)

I didnt' know you could backdate with RCI if you do it via phone!  Great information.

I had it for a 2 bedroom unit and I have a deposit trading power of 36.  The search has not been setup very long - only a couple of months.  It spans across the dates from 2013 all the way to July 2015.

I'm just worried if it isn't working right or setup right I will miss the window of getting matched for the month I am really hoping for - Sep 2014.

After I called to have RCI modify my search to fix the overlapping dates it looks like the guy ended up creating MORE overlapping dates AND changed my search to a 1 bedroom even after I told him I wanted it to stay at 2.  He kept saying that my search showed I was looking for a 2 bedroom unit and that is very rare with Disney to come available and I should search for a 1 or I might never get matched and said my TPU of 36 was way too low for Disney which completely conflicts with what I was told by others at RCI.  So it looks like he decided to change mine anyway.  We will have 5 people.

I am feeling very frustrated.


----------



## fluke (Aug 2, 2013)

I would simplify everything and setup your online searches for sept 2014 if that is what you are looking for.  If you include OKW and SSR you should relatively easily get a match - even for a 2 bedroom.  September is one of the slowest and least competitive times.


----------



## fluke (Aug 2, 2013)

lalahe said:


> He kept saying that my search showed I was looking for a 2 bedroom unit and that is very rare with Disney to come available and I should search for a 1 or I might never get matched and said my TPU of 36 was way too low for Disney which completely conflicts with what I was told by others at RCI.



I made an instant online exchange (left overs after OGS are filled) for September 2013 for a  2 bed at SSR for 23 tpu.


----------



## FlaKmunKy (Aug 2, 2013)

If your trading power is not high enough it will never match.  If your RCI membership is not paid through the dates you are looking for it will never match.  If you own at an Orlando resort that is not Disney (disney has a rule where if you own another resort within 30 miles they will not accept your exchanges) it will not match. 

As long as the trading power is a go, the RCI membership is paid through when your looking for, and you dont own a resort within that 30 mile area, it should give you results.  Remember holidays will require much more TP than non holidays.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 2, 2013)

VGs (or supervisors anyway) can backdate searches, but they only do so if there's a legitimate reason.

Just owning an Orlando resort won't prevent you from matching.  The restriction is that you can't use that Orlando deposit to exchange into an Orlando DVC.  That includes anything "tainted" by the Orlando resort.  For instance, if you have a deposit credit from an exchange made using an Orlando deposit, and you combine that with a non-Orlando deposit, the resulting combined deposit can't be exchanged for an Orlando DVC.

2BR units are NOT anywhere near as rare as RCI makes them out to be.  There's just a high demand for them.  I'm fairly sure there are somewhere in the neighborhood of 10,000 2BR Orlando DVC units deposited every year.  Generally speaking, an ongoing search set up a year in advance has an EXCELLENT chance of picking up a 2BR Orlando DVC unit, especially if you include OKW and/or SSR in the search.

36 TPU SHOULD be enough (based on recent values), but TPU values have fluctuated pretty widely for DVC over the years.  I usually use larger deposits for DVC exchanges, just in case it fluctuates back to the high end.

I would agree with fluke that if you really want September, just set up your search for September.  In fact, with it that far out, I wouldn't even bother calling RCI.  I would just cancel the search they set up and create it again.  You still should be far enough out (and flexible enough on your dates and resorts) that you should easily get a match.


----------



## lalahe (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for your advice!

OK so I completely wiped out the search and did a new one with a 10 week window of Aug 29 - Oct 31 2014 (September and October basically) for all the DV resorts.  Right now its at a 1 bedroom but if a 2 bedroom comes available it should still match me according to RCI.

Now I wait 


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 2, 2013)

rfc0001 said:


> Full disclosure, I don't know what causes this bug, but I definitely ran into it before and I've read about others having the same issue.  My understanding of it, is it only impacts searches that contain one or more of the same ID *and* one or more of the same date -- so you're fine with two searches for the same IDs on two different date ranges *that don't overlap*.


I cannot thank you enough for posting this!  It should really be in a separate thread to alert people!!!

We've enjoyed several vacations with a group, requiring more than one unit.  Normally, we've chosen resorts with lots of inventory sitting online and we just booked all of the units at the same time online.  But for an upcoming DVC vacation in late fall/early winter, we'll need 2 units, at least 1 in a 2BR.  So we set up an ongoing search several months ago for a 2BR at either SSR or OKW (easier to get a second unit later) for the specific weekend check-ins that we needed (fairly limited dates but not peak demand).  That first 2BR matched through the search    a month or two ago, during an apparent bulk banking (judging by the "Sightings" board).

Then I modified another, old ongoing search (for somewhere else) to seek a second 2BR at the same resort (OKW) and check-in date.  Since the old search had listed 2 different resorts, for 2 different check-in date ranges, I simply modified BOTH of those old entries to show DV05 for the same check-in dates.    This overlap apparently created a problem... but I didn't know it.    I only knew that this modified search provided the earlier search _start date_ for this second 2BR, which was our preference.

Anyway, then I noticed a fair number of decent alternatives popping up regularly on RCI online searching - 2BRs on other days of the same weekend and 1BRs for all days of that weekend.  After a couple weeks without a second match, DH agreed to accept a 1BR for our date or a 2BR for other days that weekend.  And of course, I then stopped seeing them pop up online!    We guessed that we had passed the bulk deposit period and now we were just seeing stragglers.

So, I modified the 2BR ongoing search to include all check-in dates of that weekend - again, still showing overlapping requests.  And I modified another separate online search to seek a 1BR for just that exact check-in date - but this search again had had two entries which were modified and overlapping.    Had no idea this was a problem.  Argh.  And then... more time passed... a few weeks.  I seriously doubted there had been NO availability to match _either_ of these searches, given the number of sightings previously and the potential for cancellations when schools are in session.  Then I read your post yesterday.  

Considering the possibility that my overlapping searches were causing a problem, I modified the oldest search request once more.  One entry said DV05 for the exact date I wanted, 1BR or larger.  The other entry in this same search sought a different DVC resort for Christmas week 2014.  Because I knew it was too early for that second resort entry to have ANY possibility of deposits this year, the extra entry line (which cannot be deleted once entered), effectively becomes null.  No more overlapping.  I also altered my other DVC search to look for a different vacation altogether.

Fast forward about 24 hours... just one day later, the limited ongoing search for a 1BR at OKW with the exact same check-in date as our 2BR has matched.    That easy.  I now strongly suspect that the previous searches were being defeated by the overlapping resorts/dates.  If our search request for the second 2BR had been set up correctly a month or two ago, it may have matched to another 2BR.  But at least now, we're assured of having one living room (where no one will be sleeping) for gathering ...and two spacious DVC units for us all to enjoy!  We're _*very happy*_ with this and so are our guests!  

So _THANK YOU_ for sharing this info, rfc0001!    (BTW, no TUG membership?  You ought to stick around here!)  Yay, TUG!

We're _*really*_ looking forward to this DVC group vacation!  :whoopie:


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 2, 2013)

lalahe said:


> OK so I completely wiped out the search and did a new one with a 10 week window of Aug 29 - Oct 31 2014 (September and October basically) for all the DV resorts.  Right now its at a 1 bedroom but if a 2 bedroom comes available it should still match me according to RCI.


There is no question in my mind that this is *extremely* likely to match... but probably a 1BR since there's so much more 1BR inventory.    There has been a _TON_ of availability every year for September... even 1BRs that sit online for a week or more, untaken.

Good for you, setting up the new search.  Given that you have 5 in your travel party and the specifics of your broad search, you may want to make 2BR the minimum.  Then _IF_, by some bizarre change in process, you don't match by early June 2014, 4-5 months out - which I _seriously_ doubt, because I'd fully expect a 2BR match - _then_ drop the minimum to a 1BR.  Here it is, early August, and there are 1BR Sept 2013 DVC units just sitting around online today for SSR.  You ought to have plenty of time to pick up a 1BR later, if needed.

September has always been slow at Disney, since school is newly in session _everywhere_ and it's still pretty hot & humid in Florida.  Due to low attendance, Disney has offered free dining for September cash guests who pay full rack rates on hotel rooms and buy full price admission tickets for several years now and it's widely considered the most likely month for this to continue in future years.  There may even be RCI exchangers who cancel confirmed exchanges to take advantage of this.  There have been plenty of posted Sightings for 2BRs at DVC resorts in September each year, even after ongoing searches are matched (barring those with glitches, as mentioned above).

Your new search is early and very, very broad.  It would have an excellent chance of matching to a 2BR if that's listed as the minimum unit size.  Your search includes a whole month of the lowest demand weeks of the year and all of the DVC resorts, including those with the largest inventories of RCI deposits (OKW, SSR, AKV).  I just cannot see how it would fail to match, under current RCI exchange practices.  :whoopie:  With 5 people, you'd be SO much more comfortable in a 2BR!  So if you have the TPUs or points for it, I'd say go for it!  Don't let yourself stress until the initial bulk spacebankings are well past, for this broad of an ongoing search.    JMHO.


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 2, 2013)

rfc0001 said:


> Typically Disney releases inventory in bulk just under 7 months up to 6 months out in my experience (I've exchanged into DVC 5 times in the past 3 years). So, I'd say, Feb-Mar is when Sept 2014 would hit.  Keep in mind the window for DVC owners to book non-home resort reservations is 7 months, so my guess is DVC knows this, and waits until just inside 7 months to see what is booking up to see where there is going to be excess inventory they can deposit with RCI.  As a result, I think it is unlikely you'll find something more than 7 months out.  Also, there may be months where DVC doesn't deposit any inventory.
> 
> Also, make sure you don't have multiple ongoing searches with the same resort IDs and overlapping dates.  This creates a conflict in RCI's search system where they will never match (Note, you shouldn't need multiple ongoing searches as you can have multiple date ranges/resort ids in a single ongoing search, and technically you can always refactor the dates to avoid any overlap between date/resort combinations).



Does this include the same date?  For example, if I set up 2 separate searches for the same resort, and same date, just different unit size, does that cause the "glitch"


----------



## lalahe (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you all!


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 3, 2013)

I would definitely search for 2BR. DVC is smaller than most, so a 1BR would feel cramped to me. 

We've never searched for less than 2BR, and we get lots of matches. I just got two more (for a February trip) today.


----------



## lalahe (Aug 3, 2013)

Michael for the 2 you got today what resort was it and how many TPU's by chance?


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 3, 2013)

lalahe said:


> Michael for the 2 you got today what resort was it and how many TPU's by chance?


I posted that information in the members-only Sightings forum.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 3, 2013)

johnf0614 said:


> Does this include the same date?  For example, if I set up 2 separate searches for the same resort, and same date, just different unit size, does that cause the "glitch"


That's exactly what did it for me, but others here have said that exact setup matched for them, so YMMV.  It was about 2 years ago when this happened for me, so who knows--it may have been fixed.  That said, based on this and several other things I've noticed I don't have much faith in RCI's systems, so for me I am going to continue to be extra careful since like I say there is no reason you need overlapping dates with the same resort.  For example, your search for 1bdrm will still match a 2 or 3 bdrm...and since ongoing searches get executed in order they were created, I think you'll still beat out an ongoing search for a 2bdrm.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 3, 2013)

Lisa P said:


> I cannot thank you enough for posting this!  It should really be in a separate thread to alert people!!!
> [...]
> Fast forward about 24 hours... just one day later, the limited ongoing search for a 1BR at OKW with the exact same check-in date as our 2BR has matched.    That easy.  I now strongly suspect that the previous searches were being defeated by the overlapping resorts/dates.  If our search request for the second 2BR had been set up correctly a month or two ago, it may have matched to another 2BR.  But at least now, we're assured of having one living room (where no one will be sleeping) for gathering ...and two spacious DVC units for us all to enjoy!  We're _*very happy*_ with this and so are our guests!
> 
> ...


My experience was almost exactly like yours....I saw lots of stuff popping up after a bulk banking and even *exact matches* and yet my ongoing searches were idle.  After updating them to remove overlapping date/resort id combinations they matched almost immediately as inventory fell through the cracks the next few days (from people releasing matches and/or holds expiring).  Sounds like this "feature" is still in full effect.   BTW, coincidentally, I just joined TUG today   Glad your vaca worked out.  Have fun!


----------



## BevL (Aug 3, 2013)

johnf0614 said:


> Does this include the same date?  For example, if I set up 2 separate searches for the same resort, and same date, just different unit size, does that cause the "glitch"



I think it is a YMMV thing.  I have two ongoing searches for all Orlando DVC resorts, same date range for both, only difference is one is a two bedroom and one is a one bedroom.  I only set these up about a week ago.

The one bedroom has matched twice, one with Saratoga and one with Boardwalk.  I am really just experimenting with 2014 as my goal is to get a two bedroom in Feb/March of 2015.  But I did get matches with the recent bankings, albeit not to the two bedroom search, which didn't surprise me given how recently these searches were set up.

So, I dunno, seems to be one more of those vagaries of the RCI system.

I also have a totally separate search set up now for what I really want, which is a two bedroom for 2015, just to get my place near the front of the line, hopefully.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 3, 2013)

BevL said:


> I think it is a YMMV thing.  I have two ongoing searches for all Orlando DVC resorts, same date range for both, only difference is one is a two bedroom and one is a one bedroom.  I only set these up about a week ago.
> 
> The one bedroom has matched twice, one with Saratoga and one with Boardwalk.  I am really just experimenting with 2014 as my goal is to get a two bedroom in Feb/March of 2015.  But I did get matches with the recent bankings, albeit not to the two bedroom search, which didn't surprise me given how recently these searches were set up.
> 
> ...


The problem is without looking at the code for how RCI implements their ongoing search, it's impossible to know how it actually works.  And even a developer for RCI probably can't tell you, since if they actually knew, the should also know about this bug and fix it, which they haven't.  Thus, it's truly a bug -- one which should be avoided at all costs by erroring on the side of caution.  BTW, I previously stated this bug impacts searches for same region and/or resort IDS -- however it may just be resort IDs which explains why a regional search doesn't have this issue.  That makes more sense to me based on the best that I can tell how the RCI system works.  Also, I'm not sure a separate search for a 2bdrm really buys you anything.  Ongoing searches execute in order of creation date, and I very much doubt they loop through all of them for exact matches, then go back and look for possible matches -- the "cost" of doing so in terms of computer resources would be double -- I find it much more likely they loop through all of them once and check for room size x or greater.  In the ongoing search confirmation screen it actually states "minimum room size" so the search *is* already for a 1 bdrm *or larger* -- which should still technically be an exact match.


----------



## JulieAB (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm surprised all of you could even get your searches to save with overlapping dates/resorts! If I'm even within the same WEEK, I get an error and can't save it.

In any case, I've had no problems getting matches on a single resort with multiple date ranges on one search. Of course, they can't overlap, but it wouldn't let me save anyway.


----------



## ScubaKat (Aug 6, 2013)

I agree that it is a YMMV thing.. I have separate on-going searches with specific IDs and overlapping dates for 1BR DVCs that was set up last month.. this week both those searches matched.. one for AKV-1BR-1/18 check-in and the other for AKV-1BR-1/17 so I had two weeks on hold.

My 2BR search still didn't match and has been in there since April.. not that stressed cause we already have the week we need in a 1BR and it would only be the four of us including a baby.  If a 2BR does match sometime down the road, I would just cancel, rebook and pay the extra exchange fee.



BevL said:


> I think it is a YMMV thing.  I have two ongoing searches for all Orlando DVC resorts, same date range for both, only difference is one is a two bedroom and one is a one bedroom.  I only set these up about a week ago.
> 
> The one bedroom has matched twice, one with Saratoga and one with Boardwalk.  I am really just experimenting with 2014 as my goal is to get a two bedroom in Feb/March of 2015.  But I did get matches with the recent bankings, albeit not to the two bedroom search, which didn't surprise me given how recently these searches were set up.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScubaKat (Aug 6, 2013)

That is what I run into too.  It would not let me save the search if there are overlapping within the same week.  I do have them set up with multiple date ranges.



JulieAB said:


> I'm surprised all of you could even get your searches to save with overlapping dates/resorts! If I'm even within the same WEEK, I get an error and can't save it.
> 
> In any case, I've had no problems getting matches on a single resort with multiple date ranges on one search. Of course, they can't overlap, but it wouldn't let me save anyway.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 6, 2013)

Two different things.  Overlapping resorts within the same ongoing search won't save. Multiple ongoing searches that include the same dates and resorts is the thing rfc0001 was talking about.


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 7, 2013)

So is there a solution for setting up 2 separate on going searches for the same unit, same time?


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 7, 2013)

I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 9, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I've never had a problem with it.



Ok, I've read through these threads again and am still confused.  I'm going to set up 2 on going searches for dates in 2015.  Same Exact Date Range, same Exact Resorts, 1 will have a minimum of studio or above, and 1 will have a minimum of 2 BR and above...  I need to reserve 2 units for family, same resort, same date range...  According to Michael, he has set up something similar, with no problems, yet according to RFC0001, his searches never matched....

Is that correct?


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 12, 2013)

That's correct.  I'm not saying I *ALWAYS* get a match, but I've received matches when I've had multiple searches that "overlap".


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 12, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> That's correct.  I'm not saying I *ALWAYS* get a match, but I've received matches when I've had multiple searches that "overlap".



Good to know. It's promising at least. I'm really hoping to get 2 units same resort, same week. I haven't opened my search yet. 

I set up another post in HGVC. But do you have any suggestions in regards to strategy and which resorts may give me the best option?


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 13, 2013)

It's not easy to get two at the same DVC, especially 2BR units.  With the bulk deposits and the popularity, you often just get one shot.

If you want to be sure everyone gets into DVC, I would set up two searches for ALL of the Orlando DVC properties.

If you want to make sure everyone ends up in the same timeshare, look through what leftovers are available publicly (and obviously those wouldn't be DVC) and either call RCI to see which one has two units, or check yourself by putting one unit on hold and seeing if it still shows another unit.

If you want to try getting two units with DVC, I would probably suggest setting up two ongoing searches for SSR (or OKW).  Those are the most common.  VWL would probably be a distant third, IMHO.

You could also try setting up a search for any Orlando DVC and a second search for even further out, then when your first search matches you can change the second search to the right date and resort.  Chances aren't necessarily good that way, because most of the units will have gone in when that first search matched.


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Michael that's very helpful.  Ultimately we are hoping for one unit being a two bedroom and the second unit being a studio. We'll take the second unit being a one bedroom of course if the studio is not available.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 13, 2013)

FWIW, 1BRs are much more common that studios.


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 13, 2013)

bnoble said:


> FWIW, 1BRs are much more common that studios.



I figured that as well.  We definitely need (1) 2BR and we're flexible on the 2nd unit.  And if worse comes to worse, we'll deal with separate resorts.  Just hoping for the same dates.  I guess if worse comes to worse, taking 2 reservations a day apart isn't the worst thing in the world either.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 14, 2013)

johnf0614 said:


> I guess if worse comes to worse, taking 2 reservations a day apart isn't the worst thing in the world either.


That's how our "two Disney unit" stays have been, and they've actually worked out fine for us since it has been two families driving in from different places with different time constraints.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 14, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> That's correct.  I'm not saying I *ALWAYS* get a match, but I've received matches when I've had multiple searches that "overlap".


Michael, I've received matches when I've had _multiple ongoing searches_ which sought the same, or overlapping, requests too.

The problem that I had, I think, was by running a *single ongoing search request*, which had multiple entry lines listing dates and resort ID's, where some of the information overlapped more than one entry line.  Examples would be:

1. A single ongoing search request looking for:
*Jan 1 - Feb 15* --- Resort ID's 1111, 2222, 3333
*Feb 13 - Mar 1* --- Resort ID's 4444, 5555, 6666, 7777
Apr 1 - May 1 --- Resort ID's 8888, 9999

Each entry line contains completely different resort IDs but *at least one date* (Feb 13-15) appears in more than one (overlapping) entry line within the single ongoing search request.

...or...

2. A single ongoing search request looking for:
Jan 1-20 --- Resort ID's *1111*, 2222, 3333
Feb 1-20 --- Resort ID's 4444, 5555, 6666, 7777, *8888*
Mar 1-20 --- Resort ID's *1111, 8888*

Each entry line contains completely different dates, but *at least one resort ID* (1111, 8888) appears in more than one (overlapping) entry line.

 ...or...

3.  A single ongoing search request looking for:
Jan 1 - Mar 7 --- Resort ID *1111* (1st choice resort, would vary dates to get it)
*Feb 10-15* --- Resort IDs *1111*, 2222, 3333, 4444, 5555 (1st choice dates, would take other resorts to travel then)

Multiple entries here and they contain both - overlapping resort IDs and overlapping dates.

So I'm wondering whether you have ever matched to an overlapping search request like any of these?    I have not and I'm guessing this is the kind of overlap that causes problems.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 15, 2013)

I've never even been able to set up a search like you describe.  If you get too complicated, often it'll say that you have overlapping dates even if you don't.  In those cases, I call and have web support set up the search.  You can have a VG do it, too.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 15, 2013)

Can one set up an ongoing search and then subsequently combine deposits (including the TPU in that ongoing search) and modify the ongoing search to include the combined TPUs, all while preserving one's spot in line?  I don't have enough TPU yet but if I could just set something up to get in line, I would do it.


----------



## JulieAB (Aug 15, 2013)

Lisa, I've had successful matches for a resort listed on multiple lines but with different dates.
I've never been able to set up one with any overlapping dates on the same resort. When a vg over-road it, it never matched, so I don't do it anymore.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 15, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Can one set up an ongoing search and then subsequently combine deposits (including the TPU in that ongoing search) and modify the ongoing search to include the combined TPUs, all while preserving one's spot in line?  I don't have enough TPU yet but if I could just set something up to get in line, I would do it.


Not officially.  You can't combine intervals that have ongoing searches in them, so you have to cancel the ongoing searches to combine.  If you call RCI and find the right VG, some are willing to do it for you (cancel, combine, set up new ongoing search, then backdate it).


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just to clarify, since I seem to have muddied the waters here. Michael is correct -- you can't create a single OGS with the same resort IDs in overlapping date ranges -- it won't let you save it. However, I think the fact RCI doesn't allow this within a single OGS should tell you that RCI is aware that this can be an issue, so I don't recommend doing this across multiple OGS either.

Also, just to clarify, now that I think about this some more, I think my search was actually for overlapping date ranges with at least one duplicate resort id, not identical date ranges or resort ids (e.g. resort 1, 2, 3 on dates x-y and resort 3,4,5 on dates y-z -- so resort 3 is duplicate and overlaps on date y). I did have completely duplicate searches with different room sizes at one point, but I think at the point I got the error the overlap in this particular case was like more like this example.

Also, while I acknowledge others *haven't* had this issue, I absolutely have, and since I figured this out by reading about others that had as well at the time, I know others have as well. So, sure, you can ignore my advice, but why chance it? There's no reason you need overlapping dates *unless you actually want 2 units on overlapping dates*. In that case, I'd suggest searching for one unit at a time -- make a OGS for all DVC resorts for a large date range (e.g. 5/31-8/7) then once you get a match for a specific week, create a new search for that exact week. Otherwise, just modify your searches to exclude the overlapping date/resort (i.e. in the above example, modify OGS 2 to resort 4,5 for date y-z and a separate line for resort 3 for y+1 - z, thus avoiding an overlapping date on resort 3). 

Also, being in software development and knowing that the majority of bugs are actually misunderstandings of the user about how the functionality works, I would understand if you are skeptical that what I am saying happened is actually what happened, so just to explain how I'm 100% convinced it did, let me explain why: I had two OGS for every DVC resort across two overlapping date ranges, and a bulk deposit for those date ranges occurred, and despite multiple *exact* matches for *both* searches being available, neither search matched *at all*. Yes, I double checked the resort IDs, dates, and room sizes. It was clear as day, they just weren't matching. Then, after modifying one of the searches, it did match (as inventory that was already gone came back on as people released holds or their hold expired). So, I empirically verified multiple matches where available but did not match, then verified removing the overlap subsequently allowed them to match -- pretty good proof that this is what was causing the issue. Now, that said, this was a couple years ago, and for all I know they've fixed this issue, but like I say, why risk it? Especially considering RCI doesn't allow overlapping date ranges for the same resort ID within a single search, which tells me this is an ongoing issue.

The easiest way to tell if this is still an issue is if someone else has two searches containing the same resort ID and overlapping dates and *has* seen exact matches available, yet neither search matched. Conversely, just because it didn't happen for some people doesn't really prove the issue is resolved, since it may be intermittent or only occur in certain scenarios.


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 15, 2013)

rfc0001 said:


> Just to clarify, since I seem to have muddied the waters here. Michael is correct -- you can't create a single OGS with the same resort IDs in overlapping date ranges -- it won't let you save it. However, I think the fact RCI doesn't allow this within a single OGS should tell you that RCI is aware that this can be an issue, so I don't recommend doing this across multiple OGS either.
> 
> Also, just to clarify, now that I think about this some more, I think my search was actually for overlapping date ranges with at least one duplicate resort id, not identical date ranges or resort ids (e.g. resort 1, 2, 3 on dates x-y and resort 3,4,5 on dates y-z -- so resort 3 is duplicate and overlaps on date y). I did have completely duplicate searches with different room sizes at one point, but I think at the point I got the error the overlap in this particular case was like more like this example.
> 
> ...



Being that I'm in need of 2 units for the same dates in the future, I'm currently testing the theory.  I have set up 2 separate "test" OGS with the same resort, same date, just different unit sizes.  If I see that this does not match, I'll probably go with your advice and just set up the 1 search, and when that matches, immediately set up the 2nd search, in hopes I can still catch a match.  By the way, I spoke with HGVC/RCI in regards to best strategy to try and get 2 units for the same resort, same date.  Her advice was similar to yours.  Set up 1 search.  If/when that matches, set up a 2nd OGS immediately for the same criteria, and hope to get a 2nd match.

I think part of the problem is that many people have had many different issues with OGS the past few years.  And that makes it troubling and confusing.  It's been inconsistent at best.  Some have had problems with just basic searches.  Some people have had no problems matching 2 separate units with the same dates, resort, etc, while you as well as others have.   

Hopefully my theory will work out, and my test OGS will both match, which I will then put to work on the true OGS's I need... Stay tuned!


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 15, 2013)

rfc0001 said:


> Just to clarify... you can't create a single OGS with the same resort IDs in overlapping date ranges -- it won't let you save it. However, I think the fact RCI doesn't allow this within a single OGS should tell you that RCI is aware that this can be an issue, so I don't recommend doing this across multiple OGS either.


Hm.  I have done this.  It was not the original set-up.  But when modifying an existing search, I've changed the previously searching entry lines to mirror one another (and overlap), to make use of the earlier start date on the search and eliminate the chance of getting other 2nd choice matches.  I was using the Wyndham portal, if that makes any difference.



johnf0614 said:


> Being that I'm in need of 2 units for the same dates in the future, I'm currently testing the theory.  I have set up 2 separate "test" OGS with the same resort, same date, just different unit sizes.


I have done this with success, at least to match one of them.  I had a search running and a week or so later, I duplicated it with a second, separate, identical search (same 2 resorts, same check-in date, I sought two 2BRs).  Some time passed and then the search which had been initiated earlier matched.  A few weeks later, the second unit matched.



johnf0614 said:


> I think part of the problem is that many people have had many different issues with OGS the past few years.  And that makes it troubling and confusing.  It's been inconsistent at best.  Some have had problems with just basic searches.  Some people have had no problems matching 2 separate units with the same dates, resort, etc, while you as well as others have.


I absolutely agree.  So unpredictable.  Hope your searches work for you.


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 16, 2013)

Lisa P said:


> Hm.  I have done this.  It was not the original set-up.  But when modifying an existing search, I've changed the previously searching entry lines to mirror one another (and overlap), to make use of the earlier start date on the search and eliminate the chance of getting other 2nd choice matches.  I was using the Wyndham portal, if that makes any difference.
> 
> 
> I have done this with success, at least to match one of them.  I had a search running and a week or so later, I duplicated it with a second, separate, identical search (same 2 resorts, same check-in date, I sought two 2BRs).  Some time passed and then the search which had been initiated earlier matched.  A few weeks later, the second unit matched.
> ...



I wonder if it matters if you set up the 2 identical searches the same day or not???  Hmmmmm


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok, so my test OGS worked.  I had 2 separate OGS set up the same day, same resort, same dates, just different requested unit size.  I just matched on the smaller unit size.  Just released as well.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Aug 17, 2013)

johnf0614 said:


> Ok, so my test OGS worked.  I had 2 separate OGS set up the same day, same resort, same dates, just different requested unit size.  I just matched on the smaller unit size.  Just released as well.



Do you mind if I ask what dates you requested?


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 17, 2013)

ptlohmysoul said:


> Do you mind if I ask what dates you requested?



I had chosen all of Feb. I got a hit on a 1 bedroom at Saratoga Springs.


----------

